# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Xin hỏi pương pháp khoan cạnh

## diepckk25

Hiện tại em đang gia công rất nhiều các chi tiết kim loại tấm kiểu như thế này, phải khoan rất nhiều lỗ các cạnh bên. vậy muốn hỏi các anh là có cách nào khoan chuản và nhanh không? ( Hiện tại em đang dùng thước rồi lấy dấu khoan tay )

----------


## CKD

Nếu làm nhiều thì chế cái máy khoan cạnh thôi bác. Trên đó có gắn nhiều đầu khoan tại các vị trí khác nhau. Cứ có cử sản, gá phôi lên và ấn phát là khoan ngay được 1 cạnh.

----------


## diepckk25

> nếu làm nhiều thì chế cái máy khoan cạnh thôi bác. Trên đó có gắn nhiều đầu khoan tại các vị trí khác nhau. Cứ có cử sản, gá phôi lên và ấn phát là khoan ngay được 1 cạnh.


 không phải sản phẩm hàng loạt bác ah.
Chủ yếu là kiểu khoan cạnh như này thôi. Bt bác làm thế nào?

----------


## CKD

Nếu đơn lẻ thì khoan tay thẳng tiến  :Smile: 
Chuẩn hơn thì làm cái dưởng cho nó.

Còn làm đồ gá cho đơn lẻ thì không thể nhanh được.

----------

